# Eingabeaufforderung unsichtbar machen?!



## M4veR1ck (24. November 2009)

Hey, ich bin neu hier und hab nach meinem ermessen die sufu benutzt aber nix gefunden... falls dort ein Thread ist tut es mir Leid das ich den nicht gefunden habe.

Aber naja, Ich wollte fragen ob man eine Eingabeaufforderung wie


> spieler1 = tastatur.readLine();


in der Konsole unsichtbar machen kann..

Wäre nett wenn mir dort einer helfen könnte und falls es schon nen Thread gibt mich darauf aufmerksam macht.
THX


----------



## zerix (24. November 2009)

Hallo,

ehrlich gesagt vestehe ich nicht so ganz was du möchtest. Was meinst du mit Eingabeaufforderung unsichtbar machen?

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## kabel2 (24. November 2009)

Ein Echo Off halt... 


```
package test;

public class Main {

	/**
	 * Demo echo off.
	 * Does not work in IDEs (Eclipsse/NetBeans), they have no attached Consoles.
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		java.io.Console con = System.console();
		String s = new String(con.readPassword());
		System.out.println("[" + s + "]");
	}

}
```

(nicht mehr ganz OnTopic, aber auch nicht OffTopic...)
Hier wurde jemand IMO ziemlich brüsk behandelt. Die eigentliche Frage ging leider im Gesülze unter.
Tja, da hat sich noch nix geändert (3.5).


----------



## zerix (24. November 2009)

> Ein Echo Off halt...



Naja, meines Verständnisses nach, wäre das Eingabe unsichtbar machen und nicht Eingabeaufforderung. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## kabel2 (25. November 2009)

So gesehen hast Du natürlich recht.


----------



## M4veR1ck (25. November 2009)

Wenn man halt wie in dem Beispiel oben


> spieler1 = tastatur.readLine();


hat das was man dan in der Konsole eingibt unsichtbar machen kann.
Das ganze soll nämlich so ein Ratespiel sein und es bringt nichts wenn der 2te Spieler die Zahl vom ersten Spieler sieht...


----------

